# oberon



## charlotteculley (25 March 2009)

has anyone got a photo of the the coloured stallion Oberon, I have never seen him and as I have a Stallion by him it would be nice, to see his sire.
I have searched the web and found nothing


----------



## special design (25 March 2009)

I have a picture on here http://www.unitedcolouredstud.com/otherstallions.htm


----------



## checkmate1 (25 March 2009)

I would swear he was on www.allbreedpedigree.com, I have a mare and Oberon is her grand sire,  I have found him on there before, now I can't find him! Ico/Marco Polo bloodlines I think?


----------



## charlotteculley (25 March 2009)

thank you, he was quite a heavy boy by the look of him


----------



## checkmate1 (25 March 2009)

Found-http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/oberon10
Yes I know isn't he! None of his offspring I've seen look anything like him.


----------



## charlotteculley (25 March 2009)

my boy sure looks nothing like him


----------



## madmare22 (25 March 2009)

i bred a foal by oberon. It was a sweet little thing. How old is your boy ?

Oberon was a chunky boy, super nature. Sadly no longer with us. I think he died 2 years ago.


----------



## charlotteculley (25 March 2009)

Wizard is 11yrs now and like his sire has a super nature, and loved by all


----------



## magic104 (30 March 2009)

There is another photo of him on this link
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10424191


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
thank you, he was quite a heavy boy by the look of him 

[/ QUOTE ]

Havingseen him in the flesh - yes - he was a chunky chap.  Sadly my youngster by him has neither his substance nor his temperament!


----------

